# Confused about Entries, No Goldens?



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I saw just wondering if someone could elaborate WHY this happens or the reasoning behind this.

Ex. Harrisburg Cluster in April does not have any classes for Goldens in Conformation, Obedience, or Rally on Thursday, Friday, OR Saturday. This show is an All-Breed Show with some independent specialties. I guess my confusion lies in that if it is an all breed show, why can't my golden compete in rally with the other breeds? I understand perhaps not being able to get a golden judge for conformation, but rally? Every Novice dog is judged by the same criterion, so why can't we enter??

This is a show that I wanted to enter, but am disappointed that I can't. I am not making a 3 hour drive for just a Sunday show.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

If there is a Golden Specialty that same weekend that would be why. It's my understanding that when there is a Specialty within a certain distance of an all breed show then they don't have entries for that breed. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Could you call and ask why?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am guessing also that there is a specialty for goldens too close.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If there is a specialty for goldens within 200 miles they can't allow the goldens to participate in ANY events at an all breed show the same weekend.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I checked the AKC site, and the potomac valley GRC (West Friendship, MD) has their specialty on April 15 and 16, I suspect that's the conflict. They're only about 70 miles from Harrisburg.
Why not enter their specialty instead???


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> If there is a specialty for goldens within 200 miles they can't allow the goldens to participate in ANY events at an all breed show the same weekend.


I didn't know about that.... 

I guess it does make sense if you want to make sure that everyone goes to the specialty to see/support their breed.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I believe the actual rule is that there can't be 2 shows within 200 miles of each other, unless one is a specialty, then as long as you exclude the breed from the all-breed show, or multiple breed show, you're okay. If both shows are specialties, it's no problem.





Megora said:


> I didn't know about that....
> 
> I guess it does make sense if you want to make sure that everyone goes to the specialty to see/support their breed.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I checked the AKC site, and the potomac valley GRC (West Friendship, MD) has their specialty on April 15 and 16, I suspect that's the conflict. They're only about 70 miles from Harrisburg.
> Why not enter their specialty instead???


Oh, I wish you would enter him in this show, I am going and would love to meet him.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm. He is awfully immature yet. I had planned to go to the one in Harrisburg just for rally... not breed. I'm a big chicken and nervous to go without Gibbs' breeder. She's going to groom him for our first show on April 2 and 3. 

I'll look into the Potomac Valley show. Are you going to be showing Ty???

Thanks everyone for the info re: specialty shows within 200 miles. I didn't know and was confused about the exclusion.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm just going to watch but I can't wait. They do have rally though.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That could be a fun option, rally at the specialty. Teddi did rally at a golden specialty obedience show (I didn't know it was one until I was there) and not only did she get 2nd in novice rally but she was the highest placing Golden. Double the ribbons (not the points). It was fun because she finished her novice rally title that weekend. 

I did not know the rule about distance in the shows, and only if a specialty. Learn something new every day.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh I hope you can go too, would love to see Gibbs. We're not ready for advanced rally or open yet so I haven't entered but I'm working the specialty on the 16th.


----------



## ggal (Nov 15, 2010)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Hmmmmmmm. He is awfully immature yet. I had planned to go to the one in Harrisburg just for rally... not breed. I'm a big chicken and nervous to go without Gibbs' breeder. She's going to groom him for our first show on April 2 and 3.
> 
> I'll look into the Potomac Valley show. Are you going to be showing Ty???
> 
> Thanks everyone for the info re: specialty shows within 200 miles. I didn't know and was confused about the exclusion.


Where are you showing him on the 2nd of April?? Since Fitz doesn't arrive until April 8th, maybe I will take the girls to the show. Is it far away?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

ggal said:


> Where are you showing him on the 2nd of April?? Since Fitz doesn't arrive until April 8th, maybe I will take the girls to the show. Is it far away?


It is at the Monroeville Expo Mart. You'll get to meet Gibbs and another of Fitz's relatives, his 1/2 uncle which is a Lily kid. The show is both Sat and Sun. but I won't know our ring times until it gets closer. You guys should come. 



2golddogs said:


> Oh I hope you can go too, would love to see Gibbs. We're not ready for advanced rally or open yet so I haven't entered but I'm working the specialty on the 16th.


We'd just be in rally novice. I am nervous to bring the little man out to a show, he's pretty young yet and you never know what you're going to get. One day he's 100% on and another he's sniffing the floor like a maniac and says "what is front? I've never done that before, Mom." Ahh!:



Maxs Mom said:


> That could be a fun option, rally at the specialty. Teddi did rally at a golden specialty obedience show (I didn't know it was one until I was there) and not only did she get 2nd in novice rally but she was the highest placing Golden. Double the ribbons (not the points). It was fun because she finished her novice rally title that weekend.
> 
> I did not know the rule about distance in the shows, and only if a specialty. Learn something new every day.


We don't have any legs, so I don't think we could finish a title in a weekend at the show but it would be a fun experience. Good point about the ribbons, I want ribbons!!!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Good point about the ribbons, I want ribbons!!!!!!


DOUBLE RIBBONS!!!  It was nice to get second and win the same class LOL


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> It is at the Monroeville Expo Mart.


Monroeville!!!!!! When I was a cool teenager:uhoh:, I use to hangout at the mall all the time. I thought they closed the expo down?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

FinnTastic said:


> Monroeville!!!!!! When I was a cool teenager:uhoh:, I use to hangout at the mall all the time. I thought they closed the expo down?


hahahhahha! :curtain: Me too! 
I thought so too. LOL. I don't think it is closed afterall but there is a newer facility very close that is being used in place of the Expomart!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> DOUBLE RIBBONS!!!  It was nice to get second and win the same class LOL


I just found out that there are 4 rally shows on the two days. We're gunna get us some ribbons!!!!!!!!!!:crossfing:wavey:


----------

